# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  If you look at me...

## أميرة قوس النصر

If you look at me

you will find love in my eyes

you are my other half

I will give you all myself

without fear of making mistakes

I believe in you and

I will leave in your hands my illusion

I want to be in your heart

I want you to love me the way I love you


I want to be the place where you can shelter

your fear and quieten your anxiety in my arms

from today I'll be everything for you

until yesterday I dreamt of you

and now you're here




I want to know your secrets

I want to find out your dreams

I want to love you this way





I only want to be the man 

to give you everything I can 

every day and every night 

love you for all my life. 


I don't want to change the world 


as long as you're my girl 

it's more than enough, 

just to be the man you love.





my lady  my future wife



I didn't FORGET YOU...

----------


## keana

:Bl (3):

----------


## عُبادة

> my lady  my future wife
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't FORGET YOU...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

thx 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## down to you

nice one :Eh S(2): 
 :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
my lady my future wife
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks alot  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

nice

----------


## رمز الاسود

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (3):

----------


## adel maayah

> If you look at me
> if i look at you
> you will find love in my eyes
> i will find love in your eyes
> you are my other half
> i am your other half
> I will give you all myself
> you will give me all yourself
> without fear of making mistakes
> ...


excuse my interference

----------


## بياض الثلج

if you look at me i will kill you maha :Icon29: 

thanks . best wishes maha

----------

